# Gilde



## Domalias (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle WoWler !!!


Ab dem 21.Januar suche ich eine Gilde,die noch Member sucht.Wollte gerne einen Druiden, auf der ALLIANZ Seite anfangen und hoffe es findet sich eine Gilde.Am liebsten auf Proudmoore oder Area52.
Kann aber auch mit Leben,wenn es nicht einer der beiden ist.Aber bitte kein PvP Realm.

Ihr könnt mir hier antworten oder wenn jemand lieber persönlich schreiben möchte,so möge er auf mein Profil gehen und eine nachricht hinterlassen.

Hoffe auf freundliche und nette Nachrichrten.

So das war es von mir und wünsche allen Lesern Viel Spass weiterhin auf Buffed und im Game.


Mfg Domalias


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Januar 2009)

Netter post, allerdings muss ich dich leider drauf hinweisen, dass das hier das falsche Forum ist..


----------



## Domalias (18. Januar 2009)

Oh wenn des so ist tut es Mir sehr Leid.bin erst seit kurzen hier angemeldet.
Welches Forum ist für sowas gedacht bzw geeignet?

Mfg Domalias


----------



## CoHanni (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo!


Wir suchen noch Member auf Area52, wir sind hilfsbereit und freundlich und unternehmen auch was in Sachen alte Raids.


Du hast nicht erwähnt, ob du Hordler Oder Ally bist^^

mfg CoHanni

Ps: Wir sind Allianz


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Januar 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html;js...=1263&sid=3 < < Proudmoore 


http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?si...forumId=6400812 < < < Area52.


----------



## Domalias (18. Januar 2009)

Stimmt da haste recht.Danke.Allianz.
änder das eben schnell.


----------



## Domalias (19. Januar 2009)

Mhh keine Gilde Interesse?Schade eigentlich.Naja warte noch kurz,dann seh ich weiter.

Mfg Domalias


----------



## Domalias (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo !!!

So soeben wurde meine Dsl 6000 er Leitung freigegeben und bin endlich wieder Online.Daher hoffe ich das nun sich eine Gilde wie oben in meinem ersten Text findet.

Mfg Domalias


----------



## Hautbaer (20. Januar 2009)

Siehe Gothic´s Antwort ^^

Realmforum ftw


----------

